# [Gelöst] firefox:
Couldn't load XPCOM.

## uhai

Mein Firefox will auf einmal nicht mehr starten. In der Konsole erhalte ich folgende Meldung:

```
uhai # firefox

Couldn't load XPCOM.
```

Hierzu gibt es diesen Bug. Allerding verstehe ich den Zusammenhang nicht. Kennt jemand das Problem und weiss eventuell eine Lösung?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Thu Jan 01, 2009 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Geht wieder..

Mit meinem Problem aus posting wg. Slotbelegung hat sich das hier gleich miterledigt.

uhai

----------

